# Good Rigging Control System Complete- Lowering Device



## Jumper (Oct 6, 2005)

Used one of these for the first time yesterday...wow what a piece of kit!! Took a couple of trys to get the rigth number of turns on the spool, but once the friction was OK made short work of a nasty old Manitoba Maple that we were pruning. Anyone else out there use these routinely-hints??


----------



## rbtree (Oct 6, 2005)

jumper, they're awesome for all kinds of tasks. And very easy to learn how to use, and determine wraps. Do a search here as well as at other forums, you'll find lots of good discussions and photos. Here's a low quality vid frame capture of us lowering out a hemlock whole, from a cedar, and pulling the butt uphill with the chipper winch.

Also, note, in the pic, the strategic use of the ?ock ring that really made the procedure complete and innovative.....  :blob5:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 6, 2005)

We use GRCS on a regular basis. 

Combined with pullies and redirects to nearly eliminate friction on the rope allows the rope-handler to hinge-pull medum sized limbs sideways over structures.

On Monday and Teusday I did this with Dave R. on a set of poplars and a Wilted redoak respectively. 

I'll put on 1-2 wraps, take up all the slack, the climber makes the knotch and back cut, then I pull the line to move the branch. 

It's bein a fixed rig point makes better then a port-a-wrap, the ratcheting bollard puts it above the fixed bollards on the market.

What makes it better then the Hobbs device is that I can then puth the rope in the self tailing winch if the load hangs up on a stub or crotch. The Hobbs needs one man to tend the rope and one man to run the crank. On top of that, the GRCS has 2 gear different gear ratios, where the Hobbs MA comes only from the handes length.

IMO this is as important a tool as my climbing saw and should be in every small companies truck.


----------



## Bodean (Oct 6, 2005)

How's the sawdust in the gears. Does it Burn rope. How many wraps can it fit?
I saw a picture of it lifting a truck's rear end off the ground. Jerry Baernek Swore bout it at a trade show. But a hobbs is nice too, and cheaper.


----------



## hobby climber (Oct 6, 2005)

*GRCS vs Hobbs...*

Have a look at this video that compares the two. www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/grcsvshobbs.mpg


----------



## Jumper (Oct 7, 2005)

Bodean said:


> How's the sawdust in the gears. Does it Burn rope. How many wraps can it fit?
> I saw a picture of it lifting a truck's rear end off the ground. Jerry Baernek Swore bout it at a trade show. But a hobbs is nice too, and cheaper.



5 wraps of 1/2 climbing line,(I only needed two to drop very heavy pieces of Manitoba Maple), obviously less if you use up to the recommended max 3/4. can't comment on sawdust, but there appeared to be very little that would catch any. See JPS comment about Hobbs.


----------



## rbtree (Oct 7, 2005)

Bodean said:


> How's the sawdust in the gears. Does it Burn rope. How many wraps can it fit?
> I saw a picture of it lifting a truck's rear end off the ground. Jerry Baernek Swore bout it at a trade show. But a hobbs is nice too, and cheaper.



Impossible, it is all enclosed. The goods is a two speed 44-1 Harken self tailing highly advanced winch, same as is found on sailboats....I own a Hobbs also, there is no comparison. The Hobbs is as good for only one procedure, and that is lowering wood, and even that the GRCS is capable of being better at. The Hobbs does have a larger capstan,so can handle ropes of 3/4 inch or larger better and has room for more wraps. 
The GRCS is self tailing, so one man can both lift and lower with it, a feat which is next to impossible with a Hobbs. The Hobbs is built a bit beefier as well.

See this thread for my posts, and click on te next page also for more. This job required all the mechanical advantage that the GRCS offers at 44-1, the Hobbs could not cut the mustard.....
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=12381&page=25&pp=40

Also do a search for GRCS, you'll find lots of discussions and pics. ToddK, who posts at Tree Bu zz, has 3 of them!!!!


----------



## Bodean (Oct 11, 2005)

I see the points of the GRCS. I see the good in it. I'm a real basic climber as in not a catalog climber though nothing wrong with it, with basic gear. Nothing fancy. I do like the hobbs though only because I havent used a GRCS.
Five Wraps! Crank it up! 
Then the 395 Slices through that Big False Crotch.
I think it's my favorite. A big Redwood removal with like 25 false crotches over the house. Anyhoo it's a pleasure to listen to the posts.


----------



## Jumper (Oct 13, 2005)

Used it again yesterday for two removals next to a house, and later piecing out a large branch of a large silver maple. That 44:1 reduction ratio is awesome.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 14, 2005)

Glad your with a quality company now Mitch!


----------



## Bob Wright (Oct 14, 2005)

I just built one for my neighbor's tree company. He used it today and said it worked great and should of had it two years ago...Bob


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 17, 2005)

Bob Wright said:


> I just built one for my neighbor's tree company. He used it today and said it worked great and should of had it two years ago...Bob



If you built it, it's not a GRCS 

Greg Good put several years of work into making the mounting bracket work right under load.


----------



## Bob Wright (Oct 17, 2005)

You are right, its my neighbors design. I didn't even know what is was. I just built it...Bob


----------



## Jumper (Nov 6, 2005)

Once again, this piece of kit is awesome. Used it this past week to pull over a 20 foot poplar stub, huge. And Thursday used it on a trim job of an old black maple. Let me state my rigging ability is rudimentary, but using this to full over trees, or to raise/lower HEAVY limbs is almost child's play. Sure beats taking wraps on a tree, and having your arms jerked out of their sockets when someone insists on lowering 2000 lb chunks at once.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 13, 2005)

Greg has come out with some new accessories. The best is a kerf plate called the "Visor". 

It is for large removals to keep the rig stationary. Cut a horizontal kerf in the tree, attatch the "Visor" to the mount and it will keep the rig from sliding.


----------



## hobby climber (Nov 14, 2005)

To add to what JPS already stated above, the visor is a great attachment because it allows the GRCS to be installed easily by one person. HC


----------



## asplundhranger (May 13, 2009)

*grcs*

I was wondering if any used grcs devices ever come up for sale? I work for asplundh during the week and then do my own thing on the weekend and am wanting to find one. Or any ideas on a cheaper route? I have thought about a fiddle block but am not sure of the capabilities. Thanks


----------



## newb (May 14, 2009)

I think a fiddle block should be in everyones bag of tricks. I have both and use them both. I think it says alot about the GRCS that there are never any used ones out there. Pete


----------



## prentice110 (May 19, 2009)

Probably the only way youll ever find a used one is if somebody is going under. I should probably start a new thread with this question, but Ill ask it here. Anybody ever run into problems with too much pull using a grcs? I have. Thats a good one for the close calls thread.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 19, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> Probably the only way youll ever find a used one is if somebody is going under. I should probably start a new thread with this question, but Ill ask it here. Anybody ever run into problems with too much pull using a grcs? I have. Thats a good one for the close calls thread.



I ripped a branch off, thinking the bucket man called for me to crank. He just backed off and let me go at it, since it was a Siberian elm, it snapped where he had nicked the limb to start his cut.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 26, 2009)

Found a link to this thread on Bailey's, figured I'd bump it.


----------



## Menchhofer (Oct 26, 2009)

We like and use the GRCS so much we bought another one a few months ago. Very useful to have two of these units working together especially doing storm damage work.


----------



## Joe (Oct 26, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I ripped a branch off, thinking the bucket man called for me to crank. He just backed off and let me go at it, since it was a Siberian elm, it snapped where he had nicked the limb to start his cut.



If I was twice as big as most people, I'd rip a branch off of a tree as well! 

I dream of using a grcs. Maybe, one day, I'll use a grcs for removals.

Joe


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Oct 27, 2009)

newb said:


> I think a fiddle block should be in everyones bag of tricks. I have both and use them both. I think it says alot about the GRCS that there are never any used ones out there. Pete



I agree, the fiddle block is beneficial. In fact I think the guys tend to use more often than the GRCS.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Oct 27, 2009)

Menchhofer said:


> We like and use the GRCS so much we bought another one a few months ago. Very useful to have two of these units working together especially doing storm damage work.



Post a few pics sometime if you have of both. I would like to see in action.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 27, 2009)

Are those GRCS units cambium-safe? Meaning, will the big yellow strap under tremendous tension circumsize the tree internally and cause it to die (assuming it's not a take-down)?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 27, 2009)

Joe said:


> If I was twice as big as most people, I'd rip a branch off of a tree as well!
> 
> I dream of using a grcs. Maybe, one day, I'll use a grcs for removals.
> 
> Joe



I think i was using the Milwaukee Electric HoleHog on that job 



Plasmech said:


> Are those GRCS units cambium-safe? Meaning, will the big yellow strap under tremendous tension circumsize the tree internally and cause it to die (assuming it's not a take-down)?



Very much so, the pressure is distributed evenly. I've worked on trees every year for 5 years, and some every few years for 12 and seen no damage to the trunks.

The only time I've seen a problem is when there was bad side-loading from improper setup.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 29, 2009)

Can a GRCS be used in place of a come-along for pull-over applications? Or would that load it in the wring direction...


----------



## Grace Tree (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, that's a great application. Just set a redirect block in the tree above the GRCS so the rope runs (near) vertically from the drum through the winch fairlead.
Phil


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 29, 2009)

I wonder how small of a tree is will attach to.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Oct 29, 2009)

*grc*

One of the best buys. Adds 2-3 people to the crew for pull or lifting power. Will never be with out grc on truck. Get one!


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Oct 29, 2009)

*one man grc*

ONe person can install unit. Use a timber hitch with a loop on end to hang GRC from. Easy one man installation!


----------



## irish93stang (Nov 21, 2009)

does a grcs create enough power to pull a bucket truck out of some goood mud??


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 21, 2009)

irish93stang said:


> does a grcs create enough power to pull a bucket truck out of some goood mud??



Not hardly, it just a yacht winch.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 21, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I wonder how small of a tree is will attach to.



around 12-14 inches seems best, smaller can bend the mount.



Saw Dust Smoken said:


> ONe person can install unit. Use a timber hitch with a loop on end to hang GRC from. Easy one man installation!



I've never thought of that. I just hold on to the bracket and whip the strap around the trunk, other wise I have someone run it around and dress it.

On that note, I've found that having the strap a tad lower then the bracket, when you cinch it, eliminates slippage latter on.


----------



## irish93stang (Nov 21, 2009)

ive heard of people cranking up whole toppled over trees with one of these bad boys... is it as strong as a chipper winch pulley? how big of a log could u crank up?? 30" pine log 10' sections?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 21, 2009)

irish93stang said:


> ive heard of people cranking up whole toppled over trees with one of these bad boys... is it as strong as a chipper winch pulley? how big of a log could u crank up?? 30" pine log 10' sections?



I've picked stuff off roofs with a hinge cut, the weight you can pic depends on the physics of the job. A tip tie can give you lots of leverage that can shift a lot of wood with a little force.

Quite often the rope is the weak link in the job. The Mfr. WLL is 2000#, I'm sure I've exceeded that.


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 21, 2009)

This one was over the center of the garage. 'Cranked up straight pretty quickly with the GRCS and we swung it 90 degrees towards the camera by cranking a Hobbs with someone tending slack
Phil.
View attachment 115484


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 22, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Greg has come out with some new accessories. The best is a kerf plate called the "Visor".
> 
> It is for large removals to keep the rig stationary. Cut a horizontal kerf in the tree, attatch the "Visor" to the mount and it will keep the rig from sliding.



I was thinking that the visor would be something I would definitely want if I used the one I have more. Can this be added onto a standard grcs from say 2004 or 2005??


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 22, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I was thinking that the visor would be something I would definitely want if I used the one I have more. Can this be added onto a standard grcs from say 2004 or 2005??



Nevermind...I forgot I finally got the demo vid for that thing. i answered my own question - yes. that vid makes me re-think the grcs though, gonna def. start using it more next year.


----------



## ArborSmithNw (Dec 22, 2009)

Best investment any service with steady removals/storm cleanup can make! 

Ours is 2 years strong so far, and just replaced the strap for the first time, which for $40 makes it feel brand new again! 

Pays for itself in no time!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 23, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Nevermind...I forgot I finally got the demo vid for that thing. i answered my own question - yes. that vid makes me re-think the grcs though, gonna def. start using it more next year.



:chatter::chatter: What he heard from me for the past 5 years.

Picks up the vid... "Ooo, pictures! now I gedit!"




ArborSmithNw said:


> Best investment any service with steady removals/storm cleanup can make!



I think for any tree work where an occasional large limb is removed. The control you have over the rigging is so much better. (did I say my essay proff told me I need to work on my verbs?)


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 23, 2009)

I dont think I've ever met a snobish treeman before...interesting.

Well, sorry then, we're not all perfect I guess.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 23, 2009)

sorry man, thought you could take a little ribbing.


----------

